# Snow Wolf Mini 75W



## Rob Fisher (1/1/16)

I most definitely want one of these! I love my Dual 18650 SNow Wolf and this looks so awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/16)

The SnowWolf Mini 75W is the latest progression from the sensational SnowWolf 200W and SnowWolf V1.5, integrating all of the features of the original with 75 watts of power delivery in a much smaller form factor and a new onboard system, the GX75 Chipset. The SnowWolf Mini was engineered to encompass today's leading-edge technology, combining 75 watts of power capable of firing down to 0.05 Ohms and advanced dual temperature control capability, compatible with nickel and titanium atomizer heads and capable of powering most powerful tanks. Designed to build upon the durability of the original and minimize discomfort, the gorgeous compact device offers intuitive OLED screen, displaying temperature, power, resistance, and battery readouts. Constructed with superior brushed stainless steel in an illustrious finish, this forward-thinking device is outfitted to be a premier compact system offering remarkable performance and striking display!

*SnowWolf Mini 75W TC Box Mod Features:*


18650 High Drain Single Battery - Sold Separately
New GX75 Chipset
Variable Output Wattage: 5~75 Watts
Output Voltage: 0.5~7 Volts
Min Atomizer Resistance: 0.05ohm
Supports Kanthal, Ni200, and Titanium Heating Elements
Intuitive OLED Display
Superior Brushed Stainless Steel Construction
Premium Finish
Reverse Battery Protection
Low Resistance Protection
Low Voltage Protection
High Voltage Warning
Overheat Prevention
Short Circuit Protection
Spring-Loaded 510 Connection
*Includes:*


1 SnowWolf Mini TC Box Mod 
Instruction Manual

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (1/1/16)

Even I like this one!
I read that you should not use different types of batteries in this mod,e.g. if you have a VTC 5 in the mod,when you change it you must use another VTC 5,does anyone know why.
Which colour though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/1/16)




----------



## Dr Phil (1/1/16)

I have no idea why I love the snow wolf so much still got my snow wolf 200w and love it. I think I have a soft spot for the snow wolfies

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/16)

dr phil said:


> I have no idea why I love the snow wolf so much still got my snow wolf 200w and love it. I think I have a soft spot for the snow wolfies



I know why I love mine so much... it looks fantastic, works really well and it really simple to use!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/16)

Any Vendors wanting to let people know that they are getting or have stock can reply here.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/snow-wolf-mini-75-who-has-stock.t18075/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

Every now and again your get a device or product that is just awesome for a whole heap of reasons... this is one such product and that is the Snow Wolf Mini. Simple to use, pocket friendly, quality build and most of all so damn beautiful!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jos (15/1/16)

Looks quite a bit like the Sig 75W


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

For comparison.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (15/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> For comparison.
> View attachment 43285
> View attachment 43286


Don't you think the Fountain v2 rda will look good with it?


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Don't you think the Fountain v2 rda will look good with it?



Yip it would!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/16)

The Kilo branded Snow Wolf is also great looking...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

